# Problème smtp laposte.net



## ffabrice (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
depuis un certain temps, quand j'envoie des messages avec mon compte laposte.net sur certains serveurs d'adresse mail (ifrance.com et numericable.fr) j'ai un message de non distribution du genre :

_"Diagnostic SMTP : 554 Service unavailable; Client host [81.255.54.11] blocked using dnsbl.njabl.org; spam source -- 1143604480"_ ou 
_"Diagnostic SMTP : 553 sorry, your mailserver is rejected by see http://spamcop.net"_

Si j'envoie ce même message sur une adresse @yahoo.fr, par exemple, ça fonctionne.
Si j'envoie ce même message à partir d'un autre compte (free ou yahoo), vers une adresse ifrance.com ou numericable.fr, ça fonctionne.

Ca semble donc vouloir dire que mon adresse en @laposte.net est filtré par les robots antispam de ces fai ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Avril 2006)

As-tu essayé de contacter le service client de la poste ?
Il suffit de te logger sur laposte.net, puis tu as un lien "nous écrire" en bas.


----------



## behia (2 Avril 2006)

salut fabrice,j avais ouvert un compte a la poste.net,hormis une lenteur pas possible sur l envoi des mail,configuration inpossible avec le logiciel mail du mac  car la poste bloque tout avec un antispam, seul alternative envoyer les mail depuis le site de la poste (malgré la lenteur d envoi,et l envoi de pieces jointes quasi impossible car blindé d antispam et antivirus en tout genres!)

j avais lu sur je ne sais plus quel site que la poste s etait blindée de tout ceci a cause de gens mals intentionnés....

a mon avis.....fais comme moi....abandonne laposte.net    
le logiciel mail tourne au poil avec ifrance.com


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2006)

ffabrice
tu réponds toi même à ta propre question

ces mails sont détectés comme spam
c'est tout
ton adresse est listée sur une ou plusieurs listes d'adresses suspectes
Ca arrive , ca m'est arrivé.
J'ai une de mes adresses sur une liste de spammeur ( une liste  sur des milliers)

Techniquement il est parfaitement possible qu'une adresse devienne spammeuse à l'insu du proprio légitime
-----------
Contacter le service concerné , peut régler ca ... ou pas
( Si les outils laposte sont gérés par des prestataires externes , ca va pas être facile)


----------

